# really bad news



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

ive just had a call from the clinic, they said my bloods are back and i cant eggshare cos im a carrier of cystic fibrosis.
ive got to get my son to the docs asap to have him tested.
im sorry ive gotta go

maz x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Maz

Just wanted to say I am sorry to hear your news.  Sending   and     thoughts your way.

Linda xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh Maz Hunny, I'm so so sorry to hear that  Just want to send you massive hugs 

Thinkng of you
Nicky x x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am so sorry - I have just had my bloods taken today and I have that awful wait. 

I am sure your son is fine!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Maz    

Axxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Maz

Hunny what awful news.Please hang in there hunny,we are all here for you!!

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Maz thats horrible news. Im sure Brandon is fine hun, try not to worry too much. 

Sending you massive hugs babe. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maz

Sorry to hear this.
I'm sure Brandon will be fine.
Big   to you 

Nic


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Maz - big hugs hun   

Lou
X


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hug bugs honey    

Helen
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Maz sweetheart, how disappointing for you and soooo worrying.
Sending a huge hug your way honey  
Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry to hear that news 
we had our bloods done on the 19th dec so we are in the waiting game.....hopefully egg sharing at lister but havent been told how long to wait for results back...


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

oh maz - sorry for your news hun, you were so excited about getting started  
sending you (((((hugs))))))
ritz.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG that's so unfair!! i'm so sorry Maz    You've been on the egg share thread since i registered on FF and was one of the first girls to give me loads of advice on here, can't believe it, you don't deserve this! I hope and pray you and dh will find away to make your dreams come true. I'll be praying for you hun, so sorry again. Loads of love and luck, Maria xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Maz

So very sorry to read your post sweetheart

sending u a big 

I am sure brandon will be fine sweetie

Love as always

Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Maz, I truly don't know what to say!! Just so gutted for you,     

I'm sure Brandon will be fine, keep your chin up honey. Please know we are all here for you.

Big hugs to you, DH and Brandon      

Love always, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news.  Big hugs.  xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Maz sweetie   

Massive love & hugz coming your way for you, DH & Brandon.

Always here for you 

xx C xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi maz haven't spoke to you before i just wanted to reply because i feel so sad for you hun! sending you millions of       also i saw the pictures of Brandon and hes gorgeous. love jo xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh maz how awful.  

Chin up mate!...where there's a will there's a way.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Maz,
I'm sorry to hear your news...  Please try not to worry too much about you ds, it is very common to be a carrier of CF (I remember being told 1 in 25 people are carriers), but you will only be at risk of having a child with CF if your dh or dp also is a carrier.  New born babies are tested when only a few days old for CF so the chances are your ds has already been tested for it and he is fine...
Might be an idea to check to see if your dh is a carrier too though, just in case.  I know it will stop you from egg sharing but it won't stop you from having IVF yourself in the future if your dh isn't a carrier.
(((((( )))))))
Helen xxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Big hugs maz


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Maz - I just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear that Hun....I wish you all the luck in the world for what ever you decide to do next...
Fingers crossed for Brandon to Hun 
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi maz so sorry to hear this news

Im sure your son will be fine.

Kate xx


----------



## sian (May 22, 2004)

HI Maz

IM so sorry    

Sian


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Maz,

Sorry to hear your news . Try not to worry hunny. I'm sure your son will be fine. Hope they can get you back on track with treatment soon. Keeping everything crossed that things work out for you.

Love
Maz (the other one  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

hi girls, thanks for all your kind messages  

i havent had brandon checked yet, he hasn't shown any symptoms so at worst he will be a carrier like me 
im looking into natural ivf cos we cant afford normal ivf  

thanks again girls, youve all been such a big help    

loads of love n hugs to you all, maz xxx


----------



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

hi
I hope you had good news. I am doing egg sharing at the Lister. Being a natural born worrier, I asked all sort of questions. One of them being "what happen if I am tested for cystic fribrosis". The anwser was, " we will have to match you with someone who doesn't have the gene, which I understood to be the partner of the recepient. Hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

shasha, i find that strange that they still let you eggshare, from what ive found out even if the recipiants dh doesnt have the gene any child born from your eggs will also carry the gene?

i hope everything goes great for you hunny, love maz xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Maz,
I'm not 100% sure of this,but I think the only way Brandon would be a carrier is if your dh is also a carrier Might be worth checking out some CF websites for more accurate info. 

Sorry, just checked up on a website and your right a child from someone who is a carrier, could be a carrier thereselves too even if the other parent isn't a carrier...
Here's the website I looked at;
http://www.cysticfibrosismedicine.com/CFdocs/CFText/gene.htm
Maybe if some places are still taking on CF carriers for egg share is dependent on the recipients view of this possibility?? might be worth checking other clinics if you still wanted to try ES

Helen xx

/links


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

helen, thanks for checking out info for me babe  

to be honest, its hard enough deciding to have another child of my own and passing down the gene, i dont think i could give someone else my faulty eggs.
alot of people are so desperate for a baby they would probably accept my eggs but the future of any children born needs to be thought of. 
knowing i have this gene has devastated me and i wouldn't want to put any future children of someone else through it.
with my own child, if he is a carrier i will talk to him about it as he grows up and advise him to get his gf or dw checked out before attempting to have children.

i dont want to offend anyone that thinks differently, its just my opinion  

thanks hun, love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Maz,
That's ok.  I can completely understand where your coming from.  I think it's a good idea to get Brandon and any other children tested to see if they are a carrier just so they can be more careful when it comes to them having children too.

I for different reasons have decided not to egg share again and if my FET fails then I'll be going for a full cycle myself.  Something worth considering (as we always suffer from lack of finances too) is going to a BMI hospital and paying for treatment with a BMI card (very easy to get as we got one and our credit rating isn't great).  My local clinic is a BMI one and IVF there, without ICSI only costs £2250 (thats last years price so it might have gone up a bit now)..  there are extras like consultation and FSH HIV tests etc, and drugs, but I'm guessing your blood tests would already be up to date and sometimes you can get the drugs from your GP, or at worse case scenaria get them direct from the drugs companies etc as this is meant to save a lot of money.  I've luckily had my initial consultations and tests paid for me from a healthcare thing I have.
Helen x


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

ive emailed pct to find out if my gp can pay for the drugs although i dont know if care will let me get my own drugs?
hopefully you wont need to have another cycle, fingers crossed your fet works  
ive just watched kierans montage, is beautiful   ive done one of my ds if you want to see it, just clik the globe.

take care, love maz xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

thanks... Just seen Brandons one!  he is very handsome too    

If your local PCT say no it's still worth going to your own GP and asking if he can prescribe any of the drugs you need anyway as some GP's will just do it regardless (probably best to wait until you know what drugs your be needing).  On my last FET (and hopefully this coming one) my GP prescribed the drugs that I needed for it with no questions asked, but saying that the drugs for a FET are much less and cheaper than the ones for a fresh cycle.  I can't see any reason why Care wouldn't let you get the drugs elsewhere.  You just need to ask for the prescription and once you have that you should be able to shop around elsewhere.. I've known lots of ladies saving hundreds by getting the drugs thereselves.  From what I've heard, most clinics get some kind of 'funding arrangement' from drug companies to sell there drugs at a huge profit which really isn't fair on the people paying well over the odds for them!!  

Helen xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

With regards to the CF Gene - Approximately one in twenty people are carriers.... that's a hell of a lot of people, is you consider the membership on this site, just how many one in twenty's are there!

To have a child with CF, both parents would have to be carriers and then there would be a one in four chance of having a child with CF.

If only one partner is a carrier, then the child will not have CF but will have a 50/50 chance of carrying the CF gene.

If one partner actually has CF - then any resulting child will definately carry a CF gene but will not have CF itself.

As long as Brandon's father isn't a CF carrier - there is no chance he will have CF and a 50/50 chance he will be a carrier (as you say, something worth checking out as the potential effect on any future children he may have).

My Dh has CF, therefore our son is a carrier.  Knowing this information, we will obviously ensure he is educated on the potential of this, as he gets older and will encourage him to get any future partners checked to see if they are carriers prior to having children.

Maz, really sorry to read you have tested positive as being a carrier and the knock on effect of this with regards to you egg sharing.  

Hope you manage to sort something out to help with some funding for treatment.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

My step sister had CF and her bro and sis were both clear of CF. 

Maz - Wishing you plenty of babydust!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

ive just got off the phone to care, they dont do spermshare at notts. i explained that we want to save up and stay with them for normal ivf and i also asked that IF my gp is willing to fund the drugs will they allow it. she said yes.
ive rang the pct for my area and they are gonna ring me back, i dont hold much hope but  they will agree to fund the drugs for me.

thanks for all your support girls


----------

